# Feedback on website



## Treetom (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm currently setting up a website and would appreciate your comments and constructive criticisms. http://treetom.net/index.html


----------



## NORTREE (Mar 10, 2007)

Tom you did a nice job on your website.We are looking to put one together for our tree service.You made some good points on preserving lawns to your potential clients.


----------



## adam (Mar 10, 2007)

website is great, but why your guys don't wear hardhats?


----------



## Treetom (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder, Adam. There are a couple other safety measures that we've also gotten away from such as wearing a fall arrest harness and lanyard in the bucket. In a week when my crew gets "back at it" I'll have the hardhats and safety lanyards dusted off, even though they are "hot" and "confining." (most common complaints) Complacency kills.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 11, 2007)

Treetom said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Adam. There are a couple other safety measures that we've also gotten away from such as wearing a fall arrest harness and lanyard in the bucket. In a week when my crew gets "back at it" I'll have the hardhats and safety lanyards dusted off, even though they are "hot" and "confining." (most common complaints) Complacency kills.



At least you can insert replacement photos if you would like.

Pages look good - plenty of photos.

The only thing that "threw me" was the menu.

I thought I was being redirected to a new page, that looked identical, then realized that you had some page anchors.

I'm not used to page anchors on pages that short.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 11, 2007)

I like it...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 11, 2007)

It's easy to navigat and gets the point across.

I agree that you need to get all PPE in the pics as soon as possible.







I'm glad you mentioned the fall arrest, I was going to jump on it. I have an aquaintance who will put newspaper articles about tree work accidents on a door at the shop, all workers must initial them, things like ejected from bucket...


----------



## BigJohn (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks good. I would do away with shot of the chainsaw that you got pinched. Other then that thumbs up. 

How about mine? www.rusliding.com


----------



## Treetom (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm starting to get busy here. Many opportunitites for "safety" pics. Thanks for your imput, everyone: "It gets the point across," being my favorite. That's all I really wanted to do at this point. Now that I have looked at some of the other sites members have devedloped, I have a lot of ideas. Thanks. And sorry for your loss, BigJohn.


----------

